# Tye & Andrew's Sonic Live Stream Event!



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

<big><big><big><big><big>Tye & Andrew's Sonic Live Stream Event!</big></big></big>
Watch us play Sonic 1, Sonic 2, Sonic CD, Sonic 3 & Knuckles, Sonic the Fighters, Sonic 3D, Sonic R, Sonic Adventure DX, Sonic Adventure 2: Battle, Sonic Heroes, Shadow the Hedgehog, Sonic Riders, Sonic and the Secret Rings, Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games, Sonic Riders: Zero Gravity, Sonic Unleashed, Sonic and the Black Knight, Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games, and Sonic & Sega All-Stars Racing, and we'll wrap it all up with Sonic 4: Episode I!</big></big>










































































<big><big><big>DATE: TO BE DETERMINED
STREAM URL: N/A</big></big></big>

I'll update this post when we decide on a start date. ;D


----------



## John102 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sounds cool Tye.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 6, 2010)

Have you played 3-D Blast before? That game is pretty frustrating.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Have you played 3-D Blast before? That game is pretty frustrating.


I've played a few minutes of it before, lol. It is kinda strange for a Sonic game. But I guess I'll have to get through it... XD


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the controls are terrible, and later on the levels get really difficult because of it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

By the way, poll added. =3


----------



## Conor (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll probably watch it whenever you start.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Also, if this one goes well, I might do one with Sonic Adventure DX, Sonic Adventure 2: Battle, Sonic Heroes, Shadow the Hedgehog, Sonic Riders, Sonic and the Secret Rings, Sonic Riders: Zero Gravity, Sonic Unleashed, and Sonic and the Black Knight. Maybe I can actually get people to see that these games _are_ fun if you actually give them a chance. >_>


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Also, if this one goes well, I might do one with Sonic Adventure DX, Sonic Adventure 2: Battle, Sonic Heroes, Shadow the Hedgehog, Sonic Riders, Sonic and the Secret Rings, Sonic Riders: Zero Gravity, Sonic Unleashed, and Sonic and the Black Knight. Maybe I can actually get people to see that these games _are_ fun if you actually give them a chance. >_>


Since you are planning on waiting a bit to stream the Genesis games anyway, why not start with a couple of the newer ones first?


----------



## Josh (Feb 6, 2010)

<3 Sonic Genesis, Best series of Sonic games.
I will definately view this.
Can't wait for Sonic the Hedgehog 3.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 6, 2010)

Sonic 3D Blast is amazing.


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 6, 2010)

Why not play Sonic and Knuckles on a *ahem*emulator*ahem*?  Or at least until you buy the game on Virtual Console.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... I _could_ do that... Maybe I will. Andrew and I need to replay our GameCube games, anyway, because we lost all of our save data, and he hasn't finished Sonic Unleashed and Sonic and the Black Knight himself yet. But those games are all a lot longer than the old games, and there are more of them, so it would take a lot longer... If I can't complete them all by the time Sonic 4 comes out, I'll have to stop to play it. XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Why not play Sonic and Knuckles on a *ahem*emulator*ahem*?  Or at least until you buy the game on Virtual Console.


Because I'm not a pirate. I actually like to _support_ game developers, thank you very much. >_>

Actually, I already own Sonic & Knuckles in Sonic Mega Collection, but it doesn't emulate the games perfectly like Virtual Console does.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Have you played 3-D Blast before? That game is pretty frustrating.


Like hell it is.  

Sonic 3. I've never been able to beat the final boss.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you don't have to do ALL of the newer games first, but I think starting with one would be a good idea.


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nonono, I think you're misinterpreting what I'm saying.  For the purpose of the stream, why not just play the emulator to your audiences, and than once you buy the game off Virtual console, transition to that.


----------



## lightningbolt (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome. I'll be there. But yeah. Sonic 3-D Blast is annoying.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I don't pirate games.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wouldn't be pirating anyway, as you already own all the Genesis games.


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^


It's not pirating if you have bought or have intentions of buying the game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's pirating if you use keep it for more than 24 and don't have the original game. I don't have the original game (just in a compilation game, which doesn't count, and even if I did, I wouldn't want to play it on my computer. I'd want to play it on a _proper_ emulator like Virtual Console.

Though, I _could_ use my Wii Remote/Classic Controller to play it on my MacBook Pro...but still, I'd want to play it on Virtual Console. Computer emulators tend to have a lot of problems, anyway. Virtual Console has none.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 6, 2010)

Yay for Retro Sonic! Omg sonic 3D blast got me horrible motion sickness >.<


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 6, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Yay for Retro Sonic! Omg sonic 3D blast got me horrible motion sickness >.<


He slid and the camera made me sick. :X


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 6, 2010)

Why the hate for Blast? That's like my favorite next to Sonic 2. :<


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Why the hate for Blast? That's like my favorite next to Sonic 2. :<


That's how I feel about newer Sonic games all the time. SEE? HOW DOES IT FEEL TO HAVE A DIFFERENT PREFERENCE THAN OTHER PEOPLE?! =p


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 6, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Yay for Retro Sonic! Omg sonic 3D blast got me horrible motion sickness >.<


Wow, me too, and I don't get motion sick unless I'm on a plane or in a car. Games never make me sick. XD The game drove me nuts, I tried playing it for a few but it was just too frustrating. ._.,

Wow, I'm included in this now? What if I dun wanna? D:

Edit: DO YOUR HOMEWORK.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm included in this now? What if I dun wanna? D:
> 
> Edit: DO YOUR HOMEWORK.


You dun wanna play wiff your boyfriend? D: ;__;

WHY AREN'T YOU WORKING?! XD

And I know... I need to do homework... ._.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Added more games!! (And more polls!) It's now a Genesis/GameCube/Wii Sonic Live Stream Event!

Also, if anyone can find high quality renders of the Sonic and the Secret Rings, Sonic and the Black Knight, and Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing logos for me, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 6, 2010)

Noooo, new Sonic in my old Sonic.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Noooo, new Sonic in my old Sonic.


Now's your chance to see that new Sonic games are _fun_.


----------



## Conor (Feb 6, 2010)

Is that okay?


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 6, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Why the hate for Blast? That's like my favorite next to Sonic 2. :<


I didn't like Blast for the bad controls for starters, you'll notice that almost all 3D games had an analog stick for directions, but the Genesis didn't have that you could only move in 8 different directions maximum. That being said, the controls might actually be improved on the ports to 3-D consoles that have analog support, but I have bad memories of 3-D's controls.

Second the graphics and backgrounds are pretty bland, didn't look as appealing as the other Genesis games.

Last I didn't like searching for Flickies, I thought that was pretty monotonous.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Is that okay?


It's English, but it's not rendered...


----------



## Conor (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well, I can't help you then.
Sorry.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Black Knight would probably be fun to watch, just for it's ridiculous concept.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've played some. They're not.


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that the DS game?  Like an RPG?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>

It's actually really, really fun. It's like a mix between Sonic and the Secret Rings and Twilight Princess.


----------



## Josh (Feb 6, 2010)

Some new Sonic games are alright, Glad you added more games.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 6, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is the Wii game that was an on-rail and had Sonic using a sword in an Arthurian setting.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, they are to me. >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not on-rail... >_>

And the DS RPG one is Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, theyre not to him.

Why do you keep arguing about stuff like this?

We all heard you when you said you preferred new sonic the FIRST time, now were on roughly the one hundred and fifty ninth time, and honestly, Im starting to get fed up.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only repeat it so much because people always says that old Sonic is _better_, which is an opinion, not a fact. >_>


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the ">_>"? It was a simple mistake. XD

And yeah, he's right, it was a sequel to Secret of the Rings which was on-rail, so I assumed this one was too.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I've been overusing ">_>" lately for some reason... XD

But, yeah, don't think that it's exactly like Secret Rings, because it's not. The controls are much better (not that SatSR's controls were _that_ bad, I actually didn't mind them), and you have much more freedom. It's still not the level of freedom you had in Sonic Adventure, Sonic Adventure 2, Sonic Heroes, and Shadow the Hedgehog, but it's close. It's about the same amount of freedom as you have in Sonic Unleashed daytime stages.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a piece of advice Tye, use that thing called 'common sense' that most people have built into the back of their brains to realise when people are stating an opinion and not to be so oblivious to something so obvious!
You dont always need to say if somethings opinion or fact, because most people can differentiate between the two, and if they have a difference of opinion use some FACT to back it up, or better yet, just ignore the person, instead of what you usually do...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, there are a lot of people here who think their opinions are "fact". >_>

But let's not turn this thread into a flame war...ugh.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 6, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoever started this mess, try not to let your opinions/facts get out of hand.. Facts is stating something and theres an easy way to say it, and opinion is just what you think about anything, and there it totally a nice way to say that.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

On topic: Why aren't you all voting?! D:< XD


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Ciaran said:
			
		

> Or better yet, just ignore them


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> On topic: Why aren't you all voting?! D:< XD


Ah, sorry, didn't see you adding the other two polls.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

Uhm ...

fftopic:

Could the sub-title for this be any longer?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 6, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Uhm ...
> 
> fftopic:
> 
> Could the sub-title for this be any longer?


Yes, it could.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, no, it couldn't. It's at the maximum number of characters. XD


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah.

Well ... it would be nice if you could just ... change it up a bit.
But hey, I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ;_;.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 6, 2010)

imo
Old Gameplay > New Gameplay
Old Sonic < New Sonic (except SUPER TALL 2006)


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll see if I can watch it if I have any free time on the date you choose.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> imo
> Old Gameplay > New Gameplay
> Old Sonic < New Sonic (except SUPER TALL 2006)


So Sonic 4 must be the perfect game for you, lol.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

I would include the GBA and DS Sonic games (Sonic Advance, Sonic Advance 2, Sonic Battle, Sonic Advance 3, Sonic Rush, Sonic Rush Adventure, and Sonic Chronicles), but I don't have a way to stream it. =p Well, I _could_ use the Game Boy Player for the GBA games, but I still wouldn't be able to do the DS games. =/


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I would include the GBA and DS Sonic games (Sonic Advance, Sonic Advance 2, Sonic Battle, Sonic Advance 3, Sonic Rush, Sonic Rush Adventure, and Sonic Chronicles), but I don't have a way to stream it. =p Well, I _could_ use the Game Boy Player for the GBA games, but I still wouldn't be able to do the DS games. =/


You could probably use a video recording camera for the DS games, but it would be a little bad in quality (depending on the device).


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 6, 2010)

I actually like the idea of a "main" Sonic stream. If I hear about it when it starts,I'll try to watch it if im not busy.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 7, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might actually just do that... If I do, though, I'd wait until the DSi XL is released in North America so I can play the games on it. It'd be much easier to see, and it would look better. Plus the new wide angle screens shouldn't have any glares. It still won't be top quality, but it might just work. If it doesn't, I could always...*shiver*...use an emulator on my MacBook Pro and stream my screen, and I could use my Wii Remote or Classic Controller to play. But that's a last resort. I hate emulators. At least this would be legal, since I'd be playing games that I actually own.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. I am excited about it alot.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 8, 2010)

<big><big><big><big>HERE ARE ALL *35* GAMES WE'LL BE PLAYING:</big></big></big></big>

<big><big><big>Sonic the Hedgehog (16-bit)
Sonic the Hedgehog (8-bit)
Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (8-bit)
Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (16-bit)
Sonic CD
Sonic Chaos
Sonic the Hedgehog 3
Sonic & Knuckles
Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles
Sonic Triple Trouble
Sonic the Fighters
Sonic 3D Blast
Sonic Blast
Sonic R
Sonic Adventure DX: Director's Cut
Sonic Adventure 2: Battle
Sonic Advance
Sonic Advance 2
Sonic Battle
Sonic Heroes
Sonic Advance 3
Sonic Rush
Shadow the Hedgehog
Sonic Riders
Sonic and the Secret Rings
Sonic Rush Adventure
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
Sonic Riders: Zero Gravity
Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood
Sonic Unleashed
Sonic and the Black Knight
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games (Wii)
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games (Nintendo DS)
Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing
Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode I</big></big></big>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 8, 2010)

So in other words, you're playing every Sonic game under the sun and then some?


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 8, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> So in other words, you're playing every Sonic game under the sun and then some?


Not Sonic Spinball.

Yohohoho.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 8, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I never will. XD Sorry, but I'm not playing a Sonic game that's been contaminated with Sally Acorn and other horrible, non-canon characters from the cartoons/comics. XD I have played a little bit of it before, though. Didn't like it at all, lol.

But, yeah, there are quite a bit that aren't included, because we either don't have any way to play them (legally), or we're excluding them because they're too obscure. Games that we want to include but can't are SegaSonic the Hedgehog, Knuckles' Chaotix, and Sonic Pocket Adventure. Games that we're omitting purposely are Sonic Spinball, Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine, Sonic Drift, Sonic Drift 2, Tails' Sky Patrol, Tails Adventure, and Sonic Labyrinth. Then there are games that we don't have any way of playing _and_ would omit if we had them, including Sonic Eraser, obscure arcade games, compilations (although we will we using Sonic Mega Collection and Sonic Gems Collection), educational games, and mobile phone games. And I'm not sure if we would play Sonic Shuffle and Sonic Pinball Party if we had them or not. Oh, and then there's Sonic the Hedgehog '06, Sonic Rivals, and Sonic Rivals 2. Lol, Silver.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sonic 2 Game Gear? Really? Ha. Enjoy the impossible first boss.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 8, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Sonic 2 Game Gear? Really? Ha. Enjoy the impossible first boss.


I've heard that the first boss is the hardest, lol. Well, at least it's the first boss, so if I die I only have to redo the first Zone. XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't defeat it. You just have to dodge balls robotnik is sending at you on a slope so they hit the robot thing, and they aren't easy to dodge because of the slope.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 8, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKWvYfDG3CI#t=54

Doesn't look _that_ hard...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He makes it look easy.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me, you don't wanna play Sonic Shuffle, that game is way too frustrating.

Edit: That first boss is indeed beatable, I had the Game Gear version as a kid and I was able to beat him just fine, it's all a matter of finding a good spot to stand in to dodge the balls, like that guy did in the video.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 8, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just want to play it for the story, lol.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the game is extremely hard to beat, it's like Mario Party, except the whole system is against you, if you get past the second board, you are extremely lucky, I played that board ten times and never won it. Unless you cheated somehow, I seriously doubt someone could beat that game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 8, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, we don't have the game and a Dreamcast, so we can't play it anyway, lol.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 8, 2010)

*censored.3.0*, Mega's right. I just tried to beat the first boss in Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (8-bit), and FFFFFFUUUUUUUU


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0*, Mega's right. I just tried to beat the first boss in Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (8-bit), and FFFFFFUUUUUUUU


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 8, 2010)

Epic double post.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S HOW YOU BEAT THAT PAIN IN THE ARSE THING?

brb Digging out Game Gear and *censored.2.0*load of Batteries


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Feb 9, 2010)

I just noticed very interesting count me in many of those games I have found memories of and it be fun to watch sonic the legend more or less from birth to now.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 9, 2010)

Okay, there's a problem... I want to play the games in order of release date (which is the order I have them listed in, except for Sonic Adventure DX and Sonic Adventure 2: Battle, because I went by the original Dreamcast versions, not the GameCube ports that we'll be playing), but... In order to be able to play Sonic the Hedgehog (8-bit), Sonic Chaos, and Sonic Blast, we'd need to unlock them in Sonic Adventure DX, but Andrew lost his all of his GCN memory card data, so we'd have to play through Sonic Adventure DX first...and I don't want to do that, lol. I want to get the old games that frustrate me to hell out of the way first. XD


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 9, 2010)

This might be a little off topic but I just played the demo of that new Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing on my xbox earlier.

It was pretty fun. The courses were beautiful and the gameplay was smooth. I'd suggest it for anyone who likes race car games similar to Mario Kart.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 9, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> This might be a little off topic but I just played the demo of that new Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing on my xbox earlier.
> 
> It was pretty fun. The courses were beautiful and the gameplay was smooth. I'd suggest it for anyone who likes race car games similar to Mario Kart.


I'm getting it for Wii the day it comes out (obviously). XD I'm not sure if I should get the DS version, too, or not...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was fun. I'm sure you'd like it. I'm not exactly sure how many characters you can choose from since I only had the choice of Sonic and Banjo.
Just for kicks I'll give it a 9/10 until I can actually play the full version.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 9, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of the playable characters are...

*Sonic the Hedgehog*
*Miles "Tails" Prower*
*Knuckles the Echidna*
*Dr. Eggman*
*Amy Rose*
*Shadow the Hedgehog*
*Big the Cat*
*AiAi* from Super Monkey Ball
*Amigo* from Samba de Amigo
*Ryo Hazuki* from Shenmue
*Beat* from Jet Set Radio
*Alex Kidd* from the Alex Kidd series
*Billy Hatcher* from Billy Hatcher and the Giant Egg
*Zobio and Zobiko* from The House of the Dead: EX
*Ulala* from the Space Channel 5 series
*B.D. Joe* from the Crazy Taxi series
*Jacky Bryant and Akira Yuki* from the Virtua Fighter series
*Robo and Mobo* from Bonanza Bros.
*Opa-Opa* from Fantasy Zone
*Chuih, Chubei, Chupea and Chubach* from ChuChu Rocket!
*Banjo and Kazooie* from the Banjo-Kazooie series (Xbox 360 only)
*Avatars* (Xbox 360 only)
*Miis* (Wii only)
*Ryo Hazuki* with forklift (PS3 & Xbox 360, Europe, DLC only)

I'm disappointed that they didn't make NiGHTS a playable character...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* YES!

Billy Hatcher would be my first choice.
Is this game already out?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 9, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


February 23 in North America, February 26 in Europe.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 9, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Artwork of all of the playable characters in S&SASR together, except console exclusives and DLC</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay, I've given it a lot of thought, and I've decided to exclude handheld games, at least for now. That includes the Game Gear games, even though they're playable on Sonic Gems Collection and Sonic Adventure DX. It was just too much with all of them, lol. So, we'll only be playing games from the Sega Genesis, Sega CD, Sega Saturn, Nintendo GameCube, Wii, and arcade, all of which will be played via Wii. Here are all *20* Sonic games that we'll be playing:

<big><big>*Sonic the Hedgehog* [SG, via VC]
*Sonic the Hedgehog 2* [SG, via WW]
*Sonic CD* [SCD, via SGC]
*Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles* [SG, via VC]
*Sonic the Fighters* [arcade, via SGC]
*Sonic 3D Blast* [SG, via SMC]
*Sonic R* [SS, via SGC]
*Sonic Adventure DX: Director's Cut* [GCN]
*Sonic Adventure 2: Battle* [GCN]
*Sonic Heroes* [GCN]
*Shadow the Hedgehog* [GCN]
*Sonic Riders* [GCN]
*Sonic and the Secret Rings* [Wii]
*Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games* [Wii]
*Sonic Riders: Zero Gravity* [Wii]
*Sonic Unleashed* [Wii]
*Sonic and the Black Knight* [Wii]
*Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games* [Wii]
*Sonic & Sega All-Stars Racing* [Wii]
*Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode I* [WW]</big></big>








































































You might have noticed, besides the handheld games, I also cut Sonic the Hedgehog 3 and Sonic & Knuckles. We're going to skip StH3 and S&K alone and just play them together as Sonic 3 & Knuckles because that's the complete game. No sense in playing the two separate first.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 16, 2010)

ok
I only want Mario and Sonic at the Winter Olympics and the Olympics.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 16, 2010)

AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> ok
> I only want Mario and Sonic at the Winter Olympics and the Olympics.


Why? lol


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

Bump


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 13, 2010)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Bump


Why do you?


----------



## 8bit (Mar 13, 2010)

Sonic Adventure 2 Battle


----------

